# Feeling bad for my old girl



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Rica is my 12 year old GSD. She has HD and severe arthritis in her hips as a result of the HD. We’ve known about this since she was 5 and have had her on supplements, Adequan, and prednisone to treat the symptoms. She wasn’t a good candidate for surgery due to other issues with her back and our orthopedic vet thought she would be completely crippled by the time she was 8.
Well, we’ve been able to keep her going until now – so I guess I can’t complain too much. She was still able to go hiking with us until she was between 10 and 11 (5-6 miles and hilly terrain). Then the long hikes started to be too much for her and we started keeping her hikes to a mile or 2 and on fairly flat terrain so it wouldn’t stress her too much. She can’t do that anymore – even though she wants to and is very vocal if we leave her home. So I take her to the park and she sits in the sun. She tries to drag herself after the ball if I’m throwing it for Aodhán and then she pays for her effort for a couple of days. (She’s got way more ball drive than Aodhán – who is easily distracted by new smells or bugs in the grass.)
Over the past 6-9 months, she’s been really going down hill. She started having more trouble getting up the stairs. We would joke about the slowly approaching tank as she lumbered up the stairs. I bought a sling and recently got her a harness to help her up and down the stairs because it’s now to the point where she can’t make it without our help. She does try to go down, but usually her back legs short of slide down – at least the stairs have a nice thick carpet on them. She falls a lot, and lands on one hip. Lately, we have to help her just to go from one room to another. Otherwise, her back end sways so much as she tries to walk that she bangs into all the furniture near her path. Sometimes, she’s OK if she’s in the yard because there’s a little more traction, but I see it getting worse and worse every day.
The **** of it all is that it’s only her back end that’s bad – and her hearing, but that’s something that we manage with hand signals. She still wants to play, she still lets Adohán know that she is the “boss” and all the toys belong to her. She wants to go with us and be where the family is. Her eyes say she’s still very much engaged in life. The practical part of me knows we’ll have to make a decision – sooner than we’d like to. But my heart doesn’t want to face that. I told my DH last night that I wish there was more that I could do to help her and make her better (after he had finished cleaning up the big puddle in the basement because she couldn’t get up to get outside and go potty and I finished giving her a bath to clean her up).
Sorry for the long post – but I just needed to vent. I love my girl and I hate seeing this happen to her.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. This was such a sad but loving story, thanks for sharing it. I have not had to go through this yet myself, all my animals are fairly young, 5, 4, 3 and 16 mths.. but I know this will be the most difficult thing that will happen to me. I would still keep trying to help her move around, especially if her eyes tell you that her mind is all there and she has passion to live...
Can you share pics of this old lady? She seems to be such a sweetheart!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

This is such a hard part of our wonderous journey with our fur families. I can read how very special your girl is and how much she is loved in your post and my heart goes out to you.

I offer no advise, but many many hugs and warm thoughts to you and your family through this tough time.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

I went through this with my last Doberman. Odin went down when he was about 8, but after steroids and some rehab he got going again. At age 12 he started having more problems. We coped for another year, assisting him in getting up, going down the stairs, etc. When he started having pain in the front legs as well, we decided it was time. We gave him his favorite treat, a big knuckle bone to chew on the way to the vets and let him chew it right up to the minute he passed. It was one of the hardest things we'd ever had to do. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i recently had to help my 13 year old cinderfella go to the bridge. yes, it is indescribably hard to make that decision. he stopped eating and drinking for a day a while back, but then rallied for a brief time, eating and drinking once again. then, just over a week ago, he stopped eating and drinking again, and this time could not get up and walk on his own at all. at that point it became clear what needed to be done, by no means easy, but clear.

i am so sorry about your girl. they take a little piece of our heart with them when they go (sometimes a big piece).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I understand exactly how you're feeling. It is so painful to watch and so frustrating!







Chama can still move around on her own but it's getting harder and harder and now that she has this stupid tumor growing under her arm her movement is further impaired. 

Are her front legs and shoulders strong? Might she be a good candidate for a cart? http://www.eddieswheels.com/


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I had a similar thing happen to my angel Bonnie. She also had severe HD and arthritis plus LS disease. By the time she was 16 she was having a tough time getting about but REALLY wanted to go out and play. I made the decision to get her a wheelchair and it was the BEST thing I ever did, and may be something you could consider?

I vividly remember the day that the local rehab center put together her cart. I was told not to be upset if things didn't go well as she was "old" and may not adapt ... yeah right! As soon as the PT and vet stepped back she set off running across the parking lot, a huge grin on her face, with them in hot pursuit - I hadn't laughed so much in years!

In the house I still had to help Bonnie get up and about, but she would sit by the front door demanding to go out every day. Bonnie continued to walk 1/2 - 1 mile a day until within a couple of weeks of her crossing over the bridge at 19 years of age, 

Here are a couple of videos, one showing how Bonnie walked without her cart then how she enjoyed the mobility the cart gave and how well she did in it (she absolutely refused to let me use the stirrups to hold her hindlegs off the floor, determined to use them).


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

She's not the first dog I've had that's gone to the bridge. It was hard enough with my old Max, but his kidneys were failing and he had the "look" that he had had enough. Rica doesn't have that look.









Although there are some nights when you can tell she's not comfortable.
But then you see:

At the park last weekend


















I've thought about the cart option, but don't know how well it would work at our house - the dog's yard is mostly a hill. And most of our yard is on a slope. We're just taking it one day at a time and trying to keep her happy and comfortable.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh is she ever sweet!!!!

I like checking out their forum:
http://handicappedpet.net/helppets/

But I was posting because: http://handicappedpets.com/www/index.php
they now have those smaller wheelchairs AND now they have 45 day rentals! http://handicappedpets.com/www/index.php/dog-wheelchair-rentals.html I am not totally sure of the details, but they have great customer service. 

Enjoy her.







Look for the good, help with the bad, and focus on the positive.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Chiropractic does wonders for my 14 yo. You might consider that. Generally, I look at her and I don't see the gimpy pup - I see Ms. Full of It! I remember how fast she was, how game she was for the horse. I know her eyes still light up when we go to the horse or today when we went to the vets - even after her last extended stay!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Jean

I've been to handicappedpet website, in fact I first found out about it on this site. I was looking forideas to manage another of her problems, since she is fecal incontinent. I found a lot of useful ideas there, some of which I have tried with Rica. 
I hadn't seen the section on the wheelchairs, but I'll take a look.

My DH jokes that if Rica was human, she'd be in a wheel chair and diapers - with a big wooden spoon handy to keep the "younguns" in line


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Spiritsmam, that is an inspirational video - Woodreb, did you watch it? It would encourage me to get a cart if our dogs get similar problems - the joy in her face is obvious and wow she could get up some speed!!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Qyn,

Yes, I did watch the video and I agree it was great to see how well the dog did. It's given me some more to think about. My biggest question would be if Rica could navigate a sloping, uneven terrain in the cart. Both of the videos seemed to be on fairly flat ground. Our yard (like many CT yards) in on a hill. There's only two small flat areas in the dogs' yard. Our front yard isn't much better. Even walking around our neigborhood, not all of the road is flat, but at least it's paved.
Still, it's given me more options to think about for her.
I've also got to figure out how to handle her growing incotinence problems - but that's another story.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

One of the reasons I chose a Doggon cart for Bonnie was it's construction. Yes, Bonnie was older when she got her wheels but that did not stop her. She went up and down hills, on and off curbs, would paddle in the local lake and walk in the woods. 

I wonder ... is there a rehabilitation center near to you? If so, they may have a cart that Rica could try. It may not be the perfect fit, but would give you an idea of what she thinks about having wheels.

I'm sorry to hear about the incontinence - Bonnie became fecally incontinent too as her LS disease progressed. She would poop as she walked, often seeming embarrassed as though she knew it was "wrong" but there was nothing she could do about it. That broke my heart more than having to clean up after her.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry, I did not mean to add pressure to you - that video and the dogs reaction just made me feel excited for your (and any) dog. I know you will do what you are able to do for your girl and assess her abilities accordingly.


All the very best. Alison


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SpiritsmamOne of the reasons I chose a Doggon cart for Bonnie was it's construction. Yes, Bonnie was older when she got her wheels but that did not stop her. She went up and down hills, on and off curbs, would paddle in the local lake and walk in the woods.
> 
> I wonder ... is there a rehabilitation center near to you? If so, they may have a cart that Rica could try. It may not be the perfect fit, but would give you an idea of what she thinks about having wheels.
> 
> ...


Actually, it's good to know that Bonnie could navigate hills in the cart. It might be more of an option than I thought. Rica's front legs seem pretty strong to me - it's amazing how fast she can pull in the harness when I move her from the kitchen out to the family room after dinner.
I don't know if there's a rehab center near me, but I'm sure it's something to discuss with my vet. It might be worth checking out to see how she'd do. Right now I can walk her a little using the harness. At least so she can go potty. I know she's lost even more strength in the rear and I see both back feet knuckling under, but we manage. 'Course as soon as she's done she bee-lines for the door.
Rica's been fecally incontinent at lest 6 months now. (I think - we just adapted and I've lost track of when it started.) We manage and I've got a fairly good grasp of her schedule. Usually have her lay on a puppy training pad and then it's an easy clean up afterwards. I know there are some other options, but this works for us and I don't think I could convince my DH to do a stimulation technique. (He takes care of things during the day since he works from home.) I'm a little more concerned with urinary incontinence, since it may be harder to manage, but we've only had a few accidents so far and she does have a bit of spay incontinence going on. That we've been able to control with meds. I need a medicine cabinet just for her.

Alison - I don't feel pressured by any comments. I came to this board to learn and find options for her. I do appreciate the suggestions.

She's not my first dog, but she's the first that I've had who had these kinds of problems. I think she's been the one who has had more health problems than my other dogs.


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

We went thru all the things that you are talking about with our Knesha. She eventually got where she could not walk at all with her back legs. We got a sling that went under her middle and would carry her outside 4 or 5 times a day. What was so heartbreaking,was she was still extremely strong in her front legs and when she spotted her frisbee laying in the yard, she would take off to get to it. She still had the zest for life.
When she turned 13, I knew it would be her last birthday. She was incontinent in all areas. I bought the padded bed protectors (Dr Leonards catalog) and would keep them on her bed. When she would have an accident (which was once or twice a day) I just removed the soiled one and placed a fresh one. I got the extra large adult pre-moistened wipes to clean her with. She would look at me with a "I'm so sorry mama" look that would stop my heart each time.
The last couple of months, she started acting really weird. She had always slept right beside my bed on a baby mattress, but when it was time to go to bed she would pull herself off into another room and refused to come back in the bedroom. One night she woke us up gagging and got really sick. We rushed her to the er vet but she passed during the night. They never really could determine what it was, but we think she was just tired and knew it was time to go.
I think she knew we could not bring ourselves to make "THE" decision so she made it for us.

Good luck in your situation. It is very heartbreaking to see the downhill progression and a lot of extra work, but you will never regret the special care that you give them. They are all so worth it !!!!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I used a sling for a while and recently got a harness (Help em Up) that makes it much easier to help her get around. I can walk her so she can go potty. My DH tells me to try not to dwell on the situation so much and just focus on the positive from day to day. He's right but some days I find that hard to do.

Rica was feeling pretty good over this past weekend. We went out in the front to play. She sits or lays and waits for me to throw a ball to her, while Aodhán is playing fetch. (I have to alternate between the two of them.) I swear she was playing catch with me - she'd bite the ball just enough to pop it back out of her mouth as if she was throwing it back. Wish I could have taken a video because it was funny and she had me laughing.
Sunday she was very vocal. She does that sometimes when she wants to go out, or if she thinks it's dinner time. Sunday I think she was doing it to get attention as much as anything else. I glad she was having a better day.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How is Rica doing this week?


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Ruth,

Thanks for asking.

Things are kind of so-so. We were in for a routine thyroid check Saturday and a urine check to see if we had gotten rid of the UTI. Her thyroid results were OK, but there was indication that we hadn't gotten rid of the UTI







. So she's back on anitbiotics for that.
Then on Monday, my DH noticed blood in her stool - bright red - so something going on in the colon. And we noticed it again Tuesday







. Vet recommended to stop her prednisone temporarily. She's been on 10 mg per day since December. Previously we only gave that every 3 days. I'd like to get her back to that or find some other way to manage inflammation because I wouldn't be surprised if she's been so prone to infections of various types due to the pred lately. Any suggestions??? 

I started her on Ester-C recently, she's at about 1500 mg per day right now, hoping that it might help her some.

She's losing more function of her legs - if one of us doesn't help her around with the harness, she pretty much scoots around. The changes seem to be accelerating but I'm trying hard not to worry too much.

On a positive note - she's been very vocal in letting me know she wants attention and wants to play. I bought Aodhán a flying squirrel toy - kind of like a frisbee - yesterday and Rica quickly took possession of it







. She can't chase it but she'll play catch and would do it all night long if I let her. After a while I have to take a break because sitting on the floor too long makes my back hurt.
And when I'm working in the workshop (do woodworking as a hobby) she makes sure that she is laying where she can see me. She knows when I take a break that's petting time.







She and Aodhán have been my woodworking buddies ever since they were puppies. And they both make sure that I take a break at least once every half hour or so







to give them attention.









And she has absolutely no problems eating - nothing wrong with her appetite. I don't tell her about Chama's meals - she justs gets kibble and a couple of hotdogs (to hide her pills). I can't imagine how she demanding she'd be with the dinner time barking if I were making her meals like Chama's.









We're taking it one day at a time with her.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My Massie was like that when she was really old and having a hard time--she liked me to roll the ball to her over and over and over...









Can you get her up to 2000mg of the Ester C? I honestly didn't see a difference until I got it that high. 

The prednisone could definitely be causing problems b/c it depresses the immune system. 

Check these out for the UTI: http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/search.aspx?searchterms=urinary+tract+infection

I have had excellent results with the Berry Balance and the Nature's Herbs for Pets. Some of these other products look good too but I would definitely read the reviews and choose the one with the best reviews. 

As for the inflammation, check these out: http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/search.aspx?avs|Health+Condition=Discomfort

I think I would go with the Nature's Herbs for Pets or the Newton Homeopathics. 

Btw, Chama asked to use my computer so you might be hearing about the meals soon...


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm planning to get her up to 2000 mg of the Ester C. Just going slow, since she's fecal incontinent and want to avoid poop problems.









I took a look at the onlynaturalpet website and ordered something for the inflammation. We'll see how that helps. I really want to get her off the pred, since the vet thinks that's why we're seeing the bloody stool.
Poor girl needs her own medicine cabinet, so I decided to wait on anything for the UTI for now - but will keep it in mind. We'll see how she is when we finish the latest antibiotics.
DH has enough trouble keeping everything straight. Since he works from home, he takes care of most of the meals and pilling. He's very adept at hiding pills in the hot dogs. It surprises me how much he can get in one piece and Rica still eats it.








She spent the evening barking at Aodhán because she wanted the ball Aodhán was playing with. Even got up off her bed to try and chase her








Hoping for at least one nice day over the weekend so we can go out and play.









Hope Chama had a good day - it was rainy in Connecticut today.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Rica's been off the prednisone since last Monday and it seems that the bloody stool has cleared up.







That's the good news.
Unfortunately, without the pred I think she's feeling more uncomfortable, especially in the morning.







DH has had to add a little canned dog food in with her kibble to get her to eat in the morning. (Or maybe she's been talking to Chama.







) She's eating her lunch and dinner OK, but she gets 1/2 a tramadol in the morning and that probably takes the edge off. Going to try giving her another 1/2 a night until the order from onlynaturalpet comes in.

Hope the stuff I ordered helps with inflammation for her. I want to keep her off the pred if I can.

Other than that, she's had a pretty good weekend. Our grandson was over for the weekend, so he and I played with her (and Aodhán, too - Aodhán is his special buddy).

Do you like my new hat?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama got nauseous on the Tramadol and definitely went off of her feed. Nausea is a side effect so that might be why Rica isn't as interested in her breakfast. 

If the ONP stuff doesn't work I would order that Herbspirin. That stuff worked really well for Chama. 

Glad to hear that Rica had a good weekend. Chama says she should hold out for homemade!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually the tramadol seems to help Rica. We usually only give it once a day in the morning with her breakfast. When she's showing less interest in the food she hasn't had any for 24 hours. Once she's had it, she eats fine. But I don't want to use any more of it than I have to


But I wouldn't put it past her to hold out for homemade


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am glad it is working. Last summer the vet prescribed Tramadol and Deramaxx for Chama and although she did not have any side effects at that time neither drug helped her at all.







So that's why she's still all natural with her pain and inflammation management. 

The tramadol is a delayed release drug. It slowly gets released into your system. It is for pain management but not inflammation. Is Rica getting anything else for inflammation (besides Ester C)?


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Not yet since we just took her off of the pred last week, since my vet thought that was the cause of the bloody stool. I've got an herbal anti-inflammatory on order and should have it in a day or so.

And I did up her Ester-C dose to 2000 mg a day. Seems to be tolerating that OK - no poop problems.








Oh - she is also getting Cetyl_M, which I believe is also supposed to help with inflammation.
She gets a double dose of Springtime Joint Supplement and the Factor Four as well. I know these aren't necessarily for inflammation, but that's the various supplements she is on right now.

Obviously the 1/2 dose of tramadol does help her - since she'll eat better at lunch and dinner than in the morning, but it does make her a bit groggy. She seems to sleep more, so I don't want to give her any more than I have to.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I have found the Cetyl-M to be very helpful.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Joanne,

How large of a dose of Cetyl-M do you use for LJ? 
I think we're on the maintenance dose and it may not be enough.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

When LJ first started the Jarrow True CMO she was taking 6 per day. I think we did that for 2 months and then went to a maintenance dose.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=729111&page=1#Post729111


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama is also on Cetyl-M. She weighs 70 pounds. I had her on the loading dose for a long time (6/day) and have now backed her down to 4/day.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I doubled checked and we've got Rica on the 4/day of the Cetyl-M.
Received the inflammation supplement yesterday and started her off with that last night, no tramadol. Her appetite was fine this morning







. She eats more slowly than she used to (she's my chow hound), but she didn't just lay there looking at the food so I think we'll be OK.







I don't expect any miracle cures and for her to start walking on her own, but at least I feel that she's comfortable. And when she starts talking and telling me she wants attention that's always a good thing.
DH looked at all the supplements last night when we were getting the dogs' meals ready and said at this rate there'll be more pills in the dish than food.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Rica's Sunday Afternoon*

It was kind of a gray, rainy day here today so we didn't get to go outside and play ball. I can't chase the balls anymore, but Mom throws me one so I can catch it. Since it wasn't that nice outside Mom took us down to the woodshop to hang out with her. She does things with those pieces of wood a lot and makes a big mess. I think she said she was making a bookcase









Aodhán hangs around on the other side of the bench.









But Mom sets me up with a old dog bed so I will be more comfortable. It's not as good as my big bed upstairs, but it's OK for down here.









Then Aodhán had the nerve to go bring her ball downstairs when Mom was taking a break.









So, of course, I had to let her know how I felt about that.









She does this on purpose to tease me. I can't chase her for the ball anymore, but I can certainly let her know how I feel.









Mom, I really want the ball.

















And I finally got my way.









This old girl's still got it (and I've got Aodhán's ball, too







).









It may not be as much action as I used to get, but I still enjoyed my day.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Rica's Sunday Afternoon*

You go Rica! That is your ball b/c everything is yours and no one better ever forget that!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rica's Sunday Afternoon*

Rica looks very happy. Good choice on the harness. What size did you get?


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Rica's Sunday Afternoon*

It's the "Help Em Up" harness, the medium/large. They only have 2 sizes, this is the smaller of the two. And it's easily adjustable to fine tune the fit. 
I'm glad we have it, because Rica's almost lost all function in her back legs in the past month. If not for the harness to help her get around she'd barely be able to move. She'll scoot across the family room to the kitchen for meals. but other than that she waits for us to come get her. Sometimes she gets a meal in bed so I guess she's got us pretty well trained.
And she is still happy, so we'll just keep on the way we've been doing until she tells me she's had enough (not that I want to think about that too much).


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rica's Sunday Afternoon*

I have the same harness for LJ. That's the size I got but I think I should have bought the bigger one.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Rica's Sunday Afternoon*

LJ must be a bit bigger than Rica. The smaller one fits her - it's actually a little big in the rear, I've got it adjusted almost as small as it can get in circumference. Rica weighs about 65 lbs. She used to be about 75, but I decided to get her to down to about 65 to make it easier on her hips. But she's built like a tank in the front. Her front legs and chest are really developed since they carry so much of her weight.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

*A Newcomer In My House*

Boy oh boy, what a weekend. Mom and Dad went somewhere on Saturday and they were gone a really long time. Mom's friend came over to check on us and take me outside. When Mom and Dad got home I couldn't believe it. Look what she brought home!










I just know I'm going to be busy training this newcomer.









He has to understand that all of the toys belong to me.

















I'm exhausted just thinking about it. But notice that the toys are all around me

















But Mom says she noticed that I've been more alert the past few days. What does she expect







- I've got to keep order in the house. 









Wish me luck. I have to admit - he is kind of cute.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: A Newcomer In My House*

He is adorable! I didn't know you were expecting...


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: A Newcomer In My House*

Who was expecting - me or Rica?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: A Newcomer In My House*

Wow! That's quite a big responsibility! I know Chama would scream at and bite any puppy who came into this house so Rica must be more welcoming. 

The new guy is very cute.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: A Newcomer In My House*

She's been fine with him unless he tries to take a toy that is laying too close to her. Then she reads him the riot act - same as she does to Aodhán. I wouldn't call it screaming, more yelling.







But yesterday he was sitting between her legs out in the yard and she was fine. She's got a good temperament








Tonight, she started giving him a hard time and he gave it right back to her (I guess he's feeling a bit more settled today.) Pretty funny considering that she can't hear but it still sounded they were having a very spirited conversation. And he didn't want her to have the last word. I had to step in and let him know that he's not allowed to give her too much of a hard time.









We've been planning on an addition for 6-8 months, partly to give Aodhán a more active companion. She's frustrated because Rica can't play chase with her anymore and teases Rica way too much by prancing by with a ball - "hahaha - you can't catch me". So hopefully this will give Rica a bit of a break from that.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: A Newcomer In My House*

That's a good idea, especially if Aodhan will give Rica more space. The pup can also learn to stay away from Rica and to let her have all of the toys. Rafi has figured out how to herd other dogs away from Chama! 

Chama has a lot of rules in the house and Cleo has even more so when I bring a new pup in they have three sets of rules to learn (including mine!).







Chama has had a harder time accepting new animals in the house as her mobility and hearing have decreased. 

That's quite the handful for you with a puppy and a senior!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: A Newcomer In My House*

They may be having a few "arguments", but Rica and Caleb (puppy) are getting along OK.










He's going to her when he's ready for a nap. I found them laying together in the basement while I was working out in the garage. The pup isn't quite ready to be a wood dog. The sound of the dust collector was a bit too high pitched for his ears and he went in to lay with her.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

*Grandma Rica*

It's been a couple of weeks since Caleb came to my house. I wasn't too sure about him at first. We did have a couple of heated discussions at first, mostly about toys and respect for his elders. I can't hear him, but I could tell that he didn't want to believe what I had to say.









But he does finally give in. I think he'll make a nice pillow.









I'm teaching him about hanging out with Mom and Dad in the woodshop. 









There's a fine art to the proper position so no one can go upstairs without you knowing about it - even during a nap. I think he's getting the hang of it.









And we even play a few games of tug. See you still can't pull me off the bed.









It's a lot of work being the grandma and teaching him but I'm feeling pretty good about it.









Thanks for checking in. - Rica


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

On a less light-hearted note - Rica's been having more problems with her bladder the last week or so. And it's resulted in a skin infection on her stomach. She's on Cipro for the infection and she doesn't like the taste of it, even stuffed inside a hot dog. We've started wrapping in cheese to see how that goes. She's got another few days and then we'll be done with the antibiotic for now.
She's been more reluctant to walk outside and potty. My DH says that during the day when he tries to walk her all she wants to do is get back to her bed. I don't know what else may be going on







, but I've put her back on pred every other day to see if that will reduce inflammation and make her feel a little better.

And her appetite is a bit off. She used to eat with gusto, but she's eating slower and often leaves a 1/4 cup or so in her bowl. Yesterday, she wouldn't eat breakfast at all and my DH added canned dog food to entice her. Worked a little, but since this is very out of character for her, it really concerns me







. I may be looking for some home cooked ideas to add in (Chama - got any recommendations????) if it keeps up.

She still wants in on the action when the other dogs are playing, so her spirit seems good - at least that's a positive. Hoping for some good weather over the weekend so we can take her to the park for a while. She always enjoys a ride and outing.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

LOVE those pictures! What a personality that Rica has!







My Massie was just like that with the puppies. Chama, on the other hand, wants nothing to do with them! 

I have to feed the dogs now but I will come back and post the latest recipe. 

Did she have a bladder infection?


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

She had a bladder infection a little over a month ago. This time, her urine is clean, she's just becoming incontinent. It's just a natural progression of her problems. When I first posted about her, she could still stand up and walk (although wobbly) if she had enough traction. For the past month, she can't stand on her own







. But she will drag herself across the floor to get where she wants to be







. And that puts that much more strain on her front legs. I see it especially when she is getting up or going up the stairs. Thank God for the harness or we wouldn't be able to get her around. Sometimes, my DH picks her up completely off the floor and carries her from the kitchen to the family room after meals.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

Gah, it really is heartbreaking, isn't it? But her will is as strong as Chama's. They are amazing. I head up north later this week with my gang and I know I will have to watch Chama like a hawk so that she doesn't fall in a hole or something while hunting for poop and dead animals.









Here's her current recipe. At this stage in the game I'm less worried about the total nutrition package (especially considering her supplement regime) and more worried about her eating consistently and getting enough protein, etc. 

Chama's current diet:

1 c. quinoa
1 c. oat groats
1 large sweet potato
1 large can salmon (14.5 ounces)
1 pound ground duck or beef
6 scrambled raw eggs
1 tsp. eggshell powder (I use a coffee grinder to make the powder)
1/2 cup pureed leafy green veggies (lettuce, parsley, kale, etc.)
2 cloves garlic

I cook the grains in 6-8 cups of water for at least two hours. After a half hour I add in the (pureed) sweet potato. After the grains are mushy I add in the meat, stirring it in so that it cooks quickly and is well distributed. I also add the scrambled raw eggs at this time so that they cook up. After the food cools I add the canned salmon, eggshell powder, garlic and veggies.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

Thanks, Ruth,

I think we may give this a try. Does this make a days worth of meals or more than a day?
Since she does eat some of her kibble, I might try something like this as a garnish for her and slowly increase the amount of the homecooked. I do have to do changes to her food slowly - since she's fecal incontinent don't want the dreaded Loose Poop Fairy to show up







.

It is really hard to watch her going through this. I feel pretty helpless at times and I wish I could do more for her. But at this point in her life, I don't think it would be fair to put her through surgeries and she wasn't a good candidate for hip replacement 7 years ago







, much less a good candidate now. 
My old girl, Kelly, died very suddenly from cancer. We didn't even know she was sick until a week before she died. Max, my GSDx, died of kidney disease. He was sick for a while before he died, but he was pretty active until the end. So Rica is the first dog I've had that has had this many problems as she's gotten old. But inspite of everything, she is still determined to hang on for now. I do love that about her







.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

That makes enough for about 6-7 days for Chama (she's 70 pounds but has a very low metabolism). I also feed her 1/2 c. green tripe which she absolutely loves. 

You can substitute another grain like brown rice or millet or another type of oats. If you do use brown rice keep in mind that you will have to cook it longer. 

Chama currently has a bacterial overgrowth that won't go away but she's doing ok on this food. 

It is really hard but they have so much patience so I just try to go with the flow...


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

Rica's not having a very good week right now. She's had 4 major urinary accidents since Sunday, as well as a good bit of leaking inspite of the medication she's on for it. I don't think it's working too well anymore. We've also been having to express her bladder when we take her out to go potty. She feels tight like she has a full bladder but often can't seem to go on her own. All she wants to do is go back inside and lay down. And she really doesn't look happy. Her coat is also looking really dull.








Her appetite has been somewhat better - we switched her to some Wellness Core that I happened to have at the house. She eats it with more interest than the Taste of the Wild, but boy does she have some really bad gas with it. Talk about room clearing stuff







. And I think part of the reason she's eating a bit better is becasue I put her back on prednisone to help inflammation. If I took her off it, I think she would quickly lose interest in her food.

My DH and I have been talking about her condition and how fast she's been going down hill the past few months. I looked back at when I first started this thread. The end of April she could still stand up and walk, even though she was really wobbly in the rear. Now she can't stand without falling and she has to drag herself around. DH will put her out in the back if it's a nice day, but on a lot of these rainy days, she goes on her pillow and doesn't move until he comes to take her out and go potty. And she is having more trouble even sitting up on her own.
I think we're going to have to let her go soon, I can't honestly say her quality of life is that great anymore. This all really sucks.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

I am so sorry to hear this.







I know how hard it is to let go, but it sounds as if her quality of life is not good. You will know in your heart when it is right.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

It does really suck. I am fortunate that Barker the Elder rallies. Right now we changed from Derramax to Etogesic and have her on a second round of ABX. [first round really brought her around and got her walking straighter] I can feel the increased strength in her back legs and see it in her movement. Her attitude has always been good but the last few days it has been even better. She has more frequent BMs, too. (Which is a good thing.) I don't know if those meds would do anything for you or not. We also do acupuncture & chiropractic every month or three weeks.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

BTW right after this post she developed diarrhea out of nowhere. So we've got some antidiarrheal meds & changed the etogisic dose & gone back on ABX...


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

My vet and I have talked about other options to control pain, including Deramaxx. The hard fact is that she has lost almost all muscle mass in her rear legs and she has no feeling in the back paws. (I've stepped on them accidently with absolutely no reaction from her.) Considering the huge amount of arthritis in her hips, I don't think there's anything we can do at this point to give her back mobility. And, honestly, if we let this go much longer I think her front legs will start to go. I'm about at a point where I think we're keeping her going for us and not for her - and I don't think that's fair to her. But it is really hard to let go.

Rica's been on Abx off and on since Christmas. It seems that nothing we do can really keep her healthy. If I were to ask my vet what he would do at this point I think I know the answer.

I hope Barker the Elder feels better soon and continues to rally.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

Chiro & Accupuncture have also helped. Today she got a special treat - fresh horse poop! Which may just negate what I've done to get a handle on the diarrhea.... I hope not - she didn't get much because I got there in a jiff & liberated some of it...

I also bought a wheel chair. It should have shipped yesterday so I imagine I'll have it next week.

I'll try to remember to let you know how that goes.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Grandma Rica*

So far so good with the stools being firm. Wheelchair needs some adjustments to fit right. Continuing on abx for the infection (UTI - but no blood in urine, no frequent urination).


----------

